# GPU-Z shows 0MHz RX 6800



## puma99dk| (Dec 6, 2020)

After I choose a OC profile I made earlier today in the AMD Radeon Software GPU-Z is suddenly showing Memory 0 MHz  





The Sensors tab seem to work fine shows the same as AMD Radeon Software




Yes I know I am using the latest Non-WHQL Adrenalin 20.11.3 but shouldn't this be fine?


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 6, 2020)

It is reading it in the sensor page, so wouldn't be too worried. If you haven't restarted the PC, see what happens, then reinstall GPU-Z and/or graphics driver.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 6, 2020)

dark2099 said:


> It is reading it in the sensor page, so wouldn't be too worried. If you haven't restarted the PC, see what happens, then reinstall GPU-Z and/or graphics driver.



I haven't installed GPU-Z I run it as portable.

Plus a restart fixed it now it shows up correctly again weird hiccup doe


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 7, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> Plus a restart fixed it now it shows up correctly again weird hiccup doe


I saw these 0 MHz reading, too, but haven't found the details yet. If you figure out how to reproduce it, let me know

It seems related to changing settings in Radeon Software


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 7, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> I saw these 0 MHz reading, too, but haven't found the details yet. If you figure out how to reproduce it, let me know
> 
> It seems related to changing settings in Radeon Software



I experienced it after I changed to a OC profile I made in the AMD Radeon Software for 3DMark (steam version) so not sure if they are related.

I am glad I am not the only one experienced this


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 7, 2020)

Does it happen every time you load a profile?


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 7, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Does it happen every time you load a profile?



It didn't happen after I rebooted but then applying my oc profile GPU-Z didn't update the clock frequency only when I applied them manually


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 8, 2020)

@W1zzard I would away to reproduce this weird glitch even with the newest Adrenalin 20.12.1 WHQL driver.

If I go to manual and set power limit +15% and ram to 2050MHz and apply and click on PReset and take Balanced and click apply GPU-Z 2.36.0 shows to 0MHz as current Memory   

I hope this helps


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 8, 2020)

Thanks! Will try to reproduce and see if I can fix from my side or wait for AMD to fix


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 8, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Thanks! Will try to reproduce and see if I can fix from my side or wait for AMD to fix



Your welcome, if you want I can make an exclusive iPhone recorded video to reproduce it if needed   

I admire your programs and of cause TPU so if I can do anything to help I will try to do my best @W1zzard


----------

